# Lexicon's new LXP Reverb Plugin



## dylandog (Mar 24, 2010)

1st YouTube Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiE5DYfOUYg

This powerhouse bundle delivers 4 signature Lexicon reverb plug-ins with over 200 of the most versatile and finely-crafted studio presets. Designed to bring the highest level of sonic quality and function to all your audio applications, the LXP Native Reverb Bundle will take center stage in your DAW.

4 legendary Lexicon Reverbs 
Chamber
Room
Hall
Plate

Over 200 brilliantly-crafted studio presets 
Multi-platform compatibility (Windows XP, Vista, and 7; Mac OSX 10.4, 10.5, 10.6, PowerPC and Intel) 
Formats that work seamlessly in any VST, Audio Unit, or RTAS compatible DAW 
Graphical real-time display illustrating the frequency stages of each algorithm 
Presets can be stored in a DAW independent format which allows custom presets to be transferred between any DAWs 
Full parameter control and automation 
Input and output meters for quick assessment of audio levels going to and from the reverb 
iLok authorized 

MSRP $749
To be shipping the First week of May


----------



## dylandog (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.lexiconpro.com/

You can also find comparison charts between the PCM Bundle and the LXP Bundle

http://www.lexiconpro.com/static.php?id=57


----------



## dylandog (Mar 24, 2010)

New...different algos than the PCM.
More flexible than other verbs out there...but less flexible than the PCM.
PCM is the Big dog.
Check the comparison charts.
Audio samples coming soon.
enjoy!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone know what 
Flexible Space Modeling Room

means. 
sounds like a type of convolution. 
only for the pcm. 

also:
damn its $700 similar price range than the altiverb. damn grrrr
now i have to choose :(


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe it is a marketing thing, or sure it is. 

PCM = Platinum
LXP = Gold

I see no problem here.


----------



## dylandog (Mar 24, 2010)

The MAP price should be more in the Low $600s


----------



## dylandog (Apr 24, 2010)

New LXP Videos posted.

Lexicon will have demos audio samples up monday.

http://www.youtube.com/user/LexiconPro

check back to lexiconpro.com for a demo which will be coming in two weeks! 0oD


----------



## synthetic (Apr 24, 2010)

Dylandog, any idea if the PCM96/PCM96S AU plug-in that talks to the hardware will be updated soon? I have never gotten it to work reliably with Logic 8 or 9.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 25, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Sat Apr 24 said:


> My hardware LXP-1 cost...what...maybe $200?
> 
> Lexicon makes a fine reverb. Still, I wonder about this pricing.



Exactly, it is not like this unit was a 480L. That said, Jim Williams of Audio Upgrades used to do a $150 mod on it that made it sound like a much more expensive Lexi.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 25, 2010)

Seems like he still does:

http://www.audioupgrades.com/upgrades/u ... cessor.htm

However, I'm curious how one can "upgrade" a digital signal processor. The algorithms are hard-coded into it... it's not as if you can swap out some circuitry or a tube and somehow change the software.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 25, 2010)

He swaps out capacitors, resistors, etc. I dunno but it's magic.


----------



## dylandog (Apr 26, 2010)

we have a new major release coming up.
make sure to sign up for the update notification.
-p


----------



## dylandog (Apr 26, 2010)

we have a new major release coming up.
make sure to sign up for the update notification.
-p


----------



## Dom (Apr 29, 2010)

dylandog @ Wed Mar 24 said:


> New...different algos than the PCM.
> More flexible than other verbs out there...but less flexible than the PCM.
> PCM is the Big dog.


So the Hall and Plate are not the same algos as on the PCM bundle? From the Lexicon website I understood that they are the same but they can't just be edited that deeply?

If they are actually different algos then have they been cut down a bit, will they sound different?

I demoed the PCM bundle but I only tried the Random Hall (shame that's not in the LXP) which so good that I didn't even bother checking the other algos. Will there be a demo specifically for the LXP?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 29, 2010)

Hehe, that's funny with the BMX :D

I don't understand why they don't have any audio in the youtube videos regarding the LXP Plug-in, I honestly got a bit annoyed of just listening to the narrator voice and watching all those knobs turn around with no music or sound at all.


----------



## Dom (Apr 29, 2010)

dylandog @ Thu Apr 29 said:


> PCM Plate is the BMW 750
> LXP PLate is the BMX 535
> 
> They're both nice..but..there is a difference


Well as I am SO not into cars, I had to google those. Both are either black or silver. 8) 

Anyways, thanks for the answer, I'll check out the LXP demo when it's available, but I'll probably buy the PCM in the end, just for that Random Hall...


----------



## Dom (Apr 29, 2010)

dylandog @ Thu Apr 29 said:


> PCM Plate is the BMW 750
> LXP PLate is the BMX 535
> 
> They're both nice..but..there is a difference


Well as I am SO not into cars, I had to google those. Both are either black or silver. 8) 

Anyways, thanks for the answer, I'll check out the LXP demo when it's available, but I'll probably buy the PCM in the end, just for that Random Hall...


----------



## dylandog (May 1, 2010)

Ya...BMX...sorry for the mistype  

New Audio Samples of the LXP are now posted on Lexicon's youtube channel. 
make sure to subscribe to be notified when new ones are loaded. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/LexiconPro 

AND, you won't have to watch knobs turn either!

Cheers
o-[][]-o


----------

